# CL in humans?



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

OK so now I am ready that humans can get this? Is the milk from a doe with CL safe to drink and eat? This whole thing is freaking me out. She would already be gone to the processor if it wasn't for the babies


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

People say humans can get CL, but I have never heard of a human who got it. They think the milk is okay, but I would pasteurize it if it was me. Just in case. It's a bacteria, pasteurizing will take care of it.

I would love to hear if anyone ever actually knew someone who got CL. Personally I suspect it doesn't happen or there would be more of an uproar about it.

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Having said that, I brought three kids home who came from a place that found out they had CL after I had them, and those three went to the butcher in pretty short order. Nothing broke open here, and I was incredibly terrified the whole time. It has been a year now, and so far my herd has been clear of it. I will be holding my breath for another couple years.

Jan


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have heard of a person getting CL, I don't know them myself, just heard of it happening. I personally wouldn't drink the milk from a CL positive animal, there is a possibility of abscesses in the udder contaminating the milk.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The report is scary but, really read the dates. There's only been like 22 cases since 1966 mostly from sheep.
http://cid.oxfordjournals.org/content/24/2/185.full.pdf


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you for digging this up, it is very interesting. Seems like the main thing is that it is very rare in humans and they have always recovered, even if it took a year. 

Jan


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the info everyone. I think I will just use her milk for soap. Surely that would be safe since the lye will heat it up. I wouldn't think there would be a problem with that. Does anyone think this would be a bad idea? I hate to throw out all the milk and start from scratch. I have been saving it for soap making but if you think it might be bad for the skin? I haven't pasturized milk before. This is my first year milking at all so I haven't really done much of anything with it yet but cook and drink with it. What everyone opinion? Should I use or discard?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would think that the lye would kill any bacteria, it's pretty strong. Many people I've seen on different forums use the milk from mastitis does for soap and I don't hear about them getting Staff infections from it. Just my opinion though I have very little experiance with soap making.
Pasturizing is easy, just slowly bring the milk up to 165* in a double boiler and hold at that temp for 15 seconds stirring a little to make sure it is evenly heated.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't see any problems with using the milk for soap, the lye would definately "sterilize" it during the mixing as well as the saponification process.


----------

